#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Герой

## SkyFly

"Герой" с Джетом Ли в главной роли- великолепный фильм... Вдохновенная история снятая на высочайшем уровне (в том числе и с высочайшего уровня спецэффеками, органично вплетенными в эту историю)...

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

оченьховоший филь смотрел и получал огроменное наслаждение

----------

